

Hack your drinks at the theater - NoBSWebDesign
http://www.wired.com/science/discoveries/magazine/16-10/st_ice

======
hugh
OK, so firstly, "choosing the best out of three options" really doesn't count
as "hacking", especially when the best option turns out to be the default.

Secondly, what a terrible experiment. Even if you accept the premise that
coldness vs corn syrup is a worthwhile tradeoff, they don't even mention how
long they waited before taking the temperature measurement. A temperature vs
time graph might make this article worthwhile.

And now, if you'll excuse me, I'm going to go and "hack" my morning coffee, by
asking for a cappucino sans live skunk.

~~~
raganwald
_if you'll excuse me, I'm going to go and "hack" my morning coffee, by asking
for a cappucino sans live skunk._

I do recall an interesting post making the rounds a while back about hacking
Starbucks' cappuccino. The premise was this: Starbucks has tall, grande, and
venti sizes posted on its menus, but if you ask for a short dry cappuccino,
you save money and get a better drink.

That seems to fit the spirit of hacking a cappuccino :-)

------
boredguy8
Reactions:

Seeing YC tag: "Ohh, I wonder how they're going to get free soda? It better
not be something dumb like 'bring a Nalgene, get a large soda, and share!'
Might almost maybe (but probably not) justify going to the theater."

Seeing Wired title: "Ohh, I bet theaters are finally providing 'frozen soda'
as ice cubes, so the drink doesn't dilute. Or maybe someone brought in soda-
cubes for their favorite flavor? But that would probably melt...this should be
interesting."

Reading article: "Stupid."

After writing comment: "You know, there's more 'theater soda hacking' in that
comment than there was in that entire article."

------
Stabback
Seriously? 3 pictures, poor use of 'Hack', and posted to YC News? The end
result being "don't put too much ice in your drink"? This is one of the few
times I could downvote.

~~~
raganwald
Well, for some people it is the case that choosing the personally optimal
product configuration from the set of options provided by a vendor is
considered hacking, even if it does not present a new phenomenon nor does it
represent an unexpected benefit.

Personally, I think that anyone over the age of seven has figured out that
there is a lot more soda in the cup if you skip the ice, but it is colder if
you include some ice.

I'm more surprised at Wired than I am at this getting posted here. When did
Wired become this Tired?

------
Tritis
The diagram pulled a Verizon and has 1.42 cents in the last image instead of
$1.42 or 142 cents.

------
silentbicycle
This is a hack? Seriously, why don't we as a community distance ourselves from
this crap?

~~~
thaumaturgy
I hacked my mornings by making sure that the bed gets lots of early sunshine.

I hacked my grocery shopping by buying stuff that's on sale.

I hack my gas mileage by coasting down hills. (Truck has a clutch.)

...Ugh. I'm getting sick to my stomach just writing this.

Every moronic, mundane use of the word diminishes the artistry that it used to
represent.

~~~
silentbicycle
Ah, found it:

"At this juncture, I wish to apologize and formally atone for any role 43
Folders or I have had in popularizing 'hack' as the preferred nomenclature for
unmedicated knowledge workers dicking around with their 'productivity system'
all day. 43 Folders regrets the error." - Merlin Mann, "Four Years"
(<http://www.43folders.com/2008/09/08/four-years>)

------
rsheridan6
Like more corn syrup for the money is a good thing. It's not exactly good for
you. The optimum concentration of corn syrup is either 0M or as little as it
takes to satisfy you, which means that you should take as much ice as you
want. Unless your goal is to "hack" your insulin receptors.

